# Your MMA Magazine - Issue One Cover!



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

So we're officially on sale this week and to whet your appetites, here's the slick front cover we've got on offer for the first issue.

Order Here!










*Michael Bisping: Gold Digger*

No rest in the hunt for the UFC title

+

Ross Pearson - exclusive interview

Jimi Manuwa - exclusive interview

Brad Pickett - monthly columnist

Tom Watson - exclusive interview

Rising Stars - Edwards and Ray

Big names - Reed and Kelly

Promotion Focus - OMMAC

Gym of the Month - GYM 01

Training Zone with Grundy, Rimmer, Chaplin, Selby, Wright and more.

Stories from the Road

Cage Warriors/BAMMA/Made 4 The Cage/On Top/Vision/UCMMA and much more!

Let us know what you think on Your MMA | Facebook and YourMMA.tv (@YourMMA) on Twitter!


----------

